

Ts’o and Linus And The Impotent Rage Against systemd - Akhilan
http://https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/tso-and-linus-and-the-impotent-rage-against-systemd/

======
lutusp
The link in your title is broken (missing colon). It should be:

[https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/tso-and-linus-
and...](https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/tso-and-linus-and-the-
impotent-rage-against-systemd/)

